
“It’s Difficult to Make Predictions, Especially About the Future” - gruseom
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/10/20/no-predict/
======
gruseom
Since it turns out to be a Danish proverb, one that Niels Bohr was apparently
fond of, the author is asking for Danish speakers to help trace it further.

